
Just posted SmartMenu 1.1: use to create keyword driven meta-information portals - ironmantra
http://braindance.com/
======
ironmantra
We are a software startup based in Seattle striving to make your actionable
information conveniently available no matter where it is located. Would love
feedback on our latest version. Will send you a free license key to the
Standard version $10 value to say thanks.

